# ram de mon mac power pc G4



## naej73 (2 Novembre 2008)

bonsoir,
je voulais quelques info que je n'arrive pas a trouver sur le net, donc je viens m'adresser à vous 

j'ai un mac, plus exactement, mac tiger 10.4.11,
avec un processeur power pc G4 de 1Ghz
mais je n'ai que 256mo de ram ( je l'ai acheté a une entreprise sur ebay, et il n'y avait que sa comme ram )

donc comme vous vous en doutez, l'ordi ram beaucoup( surtout pour les logiciel un peu plus lourd tel que itune, amsn, .... ), j'ai tres souvent la visite de la petite toupis multicolor ...

je voulais donc savoir s'il était possible de rajouter de la ram, comment, et a quelle prix.

grace au site, j'ai vu si je ne me trompe pas, que mon ordinateur peux avoir jusqu'a 1Go de ram.

maintenant, a vous de jouer  nan je dec, si vous pouviez juste me dire si je peux bel et bien avoir jusqu'a 1Go de ram, qu'elle barette je doit me procurer, ou, et si possible, comment les changer XD

apres tout sa, je crois que je vous laisserais tranquille =)

merci d'avance pour vos réponses,
et si un sujet similaire existait, veuillez m'escuser, je ne l'ai pas vu, ou pas avec le meme ordinateur que moi. ( je suis une bille en info, donc je voudrais etre sur )


----------



## christophe2312 (2 Novembre 2008)

bonjour
c est un g4 ,bien , mais quelle machine? power mac ?emac? imac?mac mini?
sans information cela va être dur pur une aide au sujet des ram 

pour tiger ou 10,4 le minimum c est 512 mo pour que cela fonctionne sans "patiner
sinon macway http://www.macway.com/fr/path/15/composants/21/memoire-ram.html 
la ou je les achète en sécurité
 Amicalement Christophe


----------



## naej73 (2 Novembre 2008)

merci de ta réponse, et désolé s'il manque des info, comme je l'ai dis, je suis une bille :rateau:

j'ai un imac

et je suis allé regarder dans l'ordi, la seul barette que j'ai pour le moment c'est : 
DDR SDRAM

et donc, je pourrais ajouter 512mo voir 1Go, cela est possible ?

ensuite, pour mettre la barette, je peux le faire seul, ou faut que j'aille voir un pro ?

désolé du dérangement, 
merci


----------



## ben206stras (3 Novembre 2008)

Pour savoir ce que tu peux mettre comme RAM, tu peux te rendre sur ce sujet.


----------



## naej73 (3 Novembre 2008)

merci,
j'avais deja vu ce sujet, mais je voulais m'assurer de ne pas me tromper de barette de ram, ( ce qui est fais maintenant  ) de savoir ou en trouver ( ce qui est fais aussi ), mais manque plus qu'a savoir si je peux les mettre seul ou s'il faut aller dans un magasin ?

désolé du dérangement,
naej


----------



## ben206stras (3 Novembre 2008)

Attends le nouveau passage de Christophe2312, il te dira si c'est facile à changer ou pas, je crois qu'il l'a déjà fait.


----------



## naej73 (3 Novembre 2008)

ok dac,
car sur ce site il dise c'est dur faut aller voir un pro, mais y a des gars qui disent que c'est simple, donc je voulais l'avis de vrai mac user ^^pour savoir. ( si sa peux me faire économiser quelques sous ^^mais bon faut vraiment que sa soit simple )


----------



## christophe2312 (10 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir naej73
je ne suis pas un pro mais un passionne de mac depuis 10ANS donc je peux me trompe
désole pour le manque de réactivité 
si c est un imac g4 il faut savoir que l installe de la barette en interne n est pas trop difficile si vous êtes pas manchot
sur un 700/800mhz c est deux 512 sdram maxi( une format portable "sodim" , et l autre "dim"
sur un 1ghz a 1,25ghz c est deux 1G ddr( idem sodim et dim)
un lien pour le démontage http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/systems/iMac_g4/imacg4_takeapart.html#storytop
bonne soirée


----------



## Invité (10 Novembre 2008)

Chez Sterpin aussi pour le démontage.
Et en DL (gratuit) MacTracker pour toutes les infos (dont les barrettes mémoire) !


----------

